# Linux bootcd



## P3ul (15. August 2012)

Es gibt ja die möglichkeit die heruntergeladene datei als boot cd zu brennen so das man linux testen kann und auch die vorinstallation machen kann. Das problem ist jedesmal wenn ich eine cd brennen will kommt eine fehlermeldung und es klappt ncihts mehr. 

Bitte um hilfe

Mfg


----------



## Robonator (15. August 2012)

Wie wäre es mal wenn du uns die Fehlermeldungs nennst? Welches Laufwerk hast du und welches Programm benutzt du zum brennen?


----------



## P3ul (15. August 2012)

ich hab nerolite drauf hab es aber mit standart win 7 versucht der Fehler war einfach : es ist ein fehler aufgetreten die cd könnte beschädigt sein oder so. 
ist ein samsung laufwerk hab die verpackung aber nciht mehr und steht nichts mehr drauf außer Speedplus und Super writemaster


----------



## Jimini (15. August 2012)

Eigentlich brennst du das ISO-Image ganz normal auf CD bzw. DVD - weiter musst du nichts machen. Dann den Datenträger einlegen, neustarten und davon booten.

Was genau meinst du mit Vorinstallation?

MfG Jimini


----------



## P3ul (15. August 2012)

Eigentlich kann man ja so ohne boot cd auch installieren so das er die updates herunterläd, doch da kam jetzt auch immer ein fehler so das dies nciht möglich war jetzt will ich über cd installieren...
Danke für die hilfe kauf morgen neue rolinge und versuche es über nero


----------



## Jimini (15. August 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst. Du musst meines Wissens beispielsweise bei Ubuntu nicht von CD booten und kannst das Betriebssystem auch unter Windows installieren. Das Brennen eines Images sollte davon abgesehen jedes beliebige Brennprogramm hinbekommen - egal ob Nero, NeroLite, K3b, InfraRecorder oder oder oder. 
Ohne konkrete Fehlermeldungen und Angaben, wann genau die Fehlermeldung kommt, wird es allerdings schwierig, dich bei der Lösungsfindung zu unterstützen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Timsu (15. August 2012)

Wenn ich eine .iso habe, dann mache ich im Windows Explorer einfach Rechtsklick drauf -> Datenträgerabbild brennen und setze zur Sicherheit das Häkchen bei "Daten überprüfen".
Dann die richtige Bootreihenfolge im Bios einstellen und neustarten.


----------



## blackout24 (16. August 2012)

Ich habe mit dem Windows Brennprogramm für Datenträgerabbilder auch ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht, was direkt im Explorer integriert ist. Tut genau diese ein Aufgabe ohne dabei übermässig kompliziert zu sein.


----------



## P3ul (16. August 2012)

Ich hab die .iso datei auf eine cd gebrannt und hab als ersten boot pfad mein cd laufwerk genommen doch kommt immer nur : reboot an select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key. 
Er erkennt die boot cd nicht. Ich hab die .iso auch schon entpackt und dann auf eine cd gebrannt da passierte das glecihe. ich kann außerdem nur über nerolite brennen da die win 7 brennsoftware abstürzt und das laufwerk kickt aber die cd weiterhin auf hochturen laufen lässt so das diese heiß wird doch er installiert nciht weiter.

ich hoffe ihr habt ne idee

Mfg 
Paul


----------



## Timsu (16. August 2012)

Erstmal muss bei dir ziemlich was schieflaufen in deiner Win Installation wenn das Brennprogramm abstürzt.
Schon mal IMGburn probiert?


----------



## P3ul (16. August 2012)

Danke ich glaube es klappt doch ich hab die cd eingelegt und bei linux istallationsanfrage auf boothilfe geklickt sollte jetzt klappen aber danke


----------



## blackout24 (16. August 2012)

So ganz steig ich nicht durch, was du da machst muss ich erlich sagen. Normal entscheidest du dich für ein Distro lädst von deren Seite die ISO und brennst das. Legst es ein und hast dann halt ein Live System das quasi im RAM läuft und wovon dann auf die Festpatte installiert werden kann. That's it.


----------



## Jimini (16. August 2012)

Wenn du ein Image brennen willst, dann brennst du weder die Datei auf einen Datenträger noch entpackst du sie vorher. Jedes gängige Brennprogramm bietet eine Funktion à la "Image auf CD brennen" oder "Abbild auf CD brennen" an. Das machst du und dann bootest du von dem Datenträger. Das habe ich schon hunderte Male so gemacht, das funktioniert definitiv.

Was du mit "Linux Installationsanfrage" und "Boothilfe" meinst, kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen.

MfG Jimini


----------

